# 1 year ago my dear Syble said goodbye.....



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

After 14 years of constant companioship, and unquestionable loyalty, I lost my dear sweet Syble a year ago now. She passed quietly, with her head resting in my hands, as I whispered gently, "it's ok".... and let her go. Oh, how my heart broke with grief. And, eventhough, I'm so very grateful for the time I had with her by my side,......... I wish I could just one more time see her eyes light up as I walked down the driveway each evening as she came running to greet me; or to feel her at my heels no matter where I went or what I was doing; or to kiss her soft nose to show her how much I loved her. 
Those fortunate enough to have a friend with this much love to give, should always remember to give your love in return as though it may be the last day you'll have that opportunity. Because this is all they live for, and you don't have the promise of tomorrow. 
How I wish I could have just one more day.
Rest easy my sweet Syble. I'll always hold your memory in my heart in the very "special" place that was made just for you until we meet again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl and a beautiful story. For some reason she reminds me of Beau in her eyes. The anniversaries are always the hardest but you had a long and happy life and she will be waiting at the rainbow bridge playing with our pups till you can be together again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous old gal she was. I know anniversaries are hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Loving tribute- and beautiful photos


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, those anniversaries are very hard. 
Unfortunately, I have many. So I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My thoughts are with you as well....we're pushing two years since we lost our Buddy, too...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a grand ole girl. We lost our almost 15 yo Apache 4 1/2 years ago ( a black lab/springer mix) and I thought my heart would never heal. However, when we're blessed enough to have these special friends for so long, I think that we can assume some of their traits .........their ability to love unconditionally and love anyone who crosses their path is a wonderful memory and one to share with others. They sure leave their pawprints on our hearts and leave us hurting on the one hand and much better people for having known them on the other. I'm hoping you can see, at least a little, past the hurt and be able to celebrate her life and everything she meant to you.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Your making my eyes tear up. I am so very sorry. They are our beloved friends and how we miss them when they are gone. I don't think it every gets easy,but the memories are what ease the pain.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You can only feel so much grief if you truly loved - and this certainly shows through.

I have read the following somewhere but i can't remember where - THEY SAY THAT TIME HEALS BUT THAT IS NOT TRUE, FOR IF TIME TRULY HEALED IT MEANS WE WOULD FORGET AND THAT WE WILL NEVER DO. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's amazing how dogs climb right into our souls. RIP, dear one...


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl. Those "firsts" are all so hard after we say goodbye, aren't they?

Sleep soft, Syble.

Julie


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My thoughts are with you. I too lost my dog this year. She was the only dog I ever had (before I found Scout). She lived to be 15 and died a week after my 30th birthday. I spent half of my life with her and she will always be missed and she will always make me smile remembering the joy she brought to everyone.


----------

